# THE MASON JAR OF 1872 TRADEMARK, 1/2 GALLON AQUA



## pickensbob (Sep 1, 2014)

Got this jar at flea market at harper's ferry flea market, wv   it has original lid and ring, lid is reads, patented september 24th, 1872. It in great condition, redbook # 1751, on ebay if interested <Edit: Removed all caps>


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 1, 2014)

About time something worth buying down there.. <Edit: Removed All Caps>


----------



## pickensbob (Sep 2, 2014)

sold  $400.00


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 2, 2014)

PM what u bought for.. I didn't go there this week


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice.....good jar


----------

